

Why iPad - cocoy
http://www.thepoc.net/thepoc-features/lintech/lintech-features/5676-why-ipad-is-a-threat-to-google.html
iPad isn't a threat to the Open Web. it creates new vector for content creators for free. What iPad and its ecosystem does however is to create a threat against Search Engine Optimization, a threat to Google.
======
cocoy
iPad and its ecosystem doesn’t offer a threat to the Open Web, it creates new
ways for Content Creators like bloggers, and podcasters who can choose to
offer their content for free. What iPad and its ecosystem does however is to
create a threat against Search Engine Optimization, ergo: a threat to Google.
Simply put, iPad content is a clear and present danger to Google indexing all
the web’s and by extension, all of humanity’s content.

~~~
alayne
It's a major step backwards for information junkies like myself if more
content gets locked into apps. Search and linking will be threatened. However
I think it will regulate itself. If you can't find content, you won't consume
it.

I disagree with the article's claim that "What's even better is that gone will
the need to publish content that has to match ever browser on the planet."
It's actually going to get worse. Content apps are like yet another browser to
support. You can't operate under the assumption that most content consumers
will have iPads.

I think apps are a fad to an extent and providers will tire of supporting
multiple platforms that way.

~~~
cocoy
on the desktop, i go for google reader. what i find on the iPod (i've yet to
receive my iPad) is that i go for the app. like marketwatch or strait times. i
find it more convenient. you on the other hand find it less convenient that
way.

That's interesting to me.

i also find it interesting you think apps are a fad. I don't think it'll turn
out that way--- quite obviously. i think market forces, meaning people making
money off the apps can be enticing.

i don't think this will be limited to iPads--- Google Android apps could be
another vector, but you make a good argument re: that it would be like another
browser to support. imho they'll support it too as soon as more and more
people use mobile to browse the internet. iPads, iPhones, Android phones, are
awesome platforms to make this happen.

